# Double Sinawali featuring Master "Bambit" Dulay and Guro Abner Anievas



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2006)

Master "Bambit" Dulay and Guro Abner Anievas
[yt]AP73wjppLb8[/yt]


----------



## sanggot (Sep 27, 2006)

...Senior Master Bambit actually made 2 training Videos
Volume 1 Basic Phil Modern Arnis 
Volume 2 Advance Phil Modern Arnis
i have a copy of both, thou its an amateur video is very clear

...now hes working on producing Classical Arnis this month
and Traditional Filipino Short Weapon = Dulo Dulo & Sanggot

SM Bambit was nickname "Lightning Fast Cat" during his tour in USA


----------



## sanggot (Oct 3, 2006)

...please find time to visit the links for more video clips

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=keathongkong

SM Cris video clips will be included next week....stay tune!


----------



## sanggot (Oct 9, 2006)

Senior Master Bambit Produced two volume of Instructional Video
He is one of the first 10 black belt of Gm Remy Presas and Lakan Pito in Modern Arnis

Cost: 30USD includes shipping
This video is must to have for all Instructors of Modern Arnis
Please support this video so that he will be inspire to another
Instructional Video.

Senior Master Bambit New Video clips can be found in the link below
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=keathongkong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU1ySoE44e0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrAEzuHUCf4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i_vZ7e5Zb8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSrZ6GXyHxA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJY5DWs5Srg


For Details:
Email: abner_anievas@hotmail.com


----------

